# حل مشاكل بريمافيرا 6



## Elassal (7 فبراير 2012)

يا اهل الملتقي :
احاول التواصل مع وكيل شركة بريمافيرا بخصوص المشاكل الموجودة في بريمافيرا 6 و لكنه اتحفني برد اني لا اعلم كيف استخدم البرنامج و اني احتاج الي كورس فرددت عليه انها ليست مشاكلي وحدي و اردت من كل من يواجة تلك المشكلة ان يقوم بالمراسلة معي :

الايميلات كالتالي :
to : 
[email protected]
cc: 
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

و المشاكل كاتالي 
Practical Problems in primavera 6 :
A-	Technical – affecting the planning concepts : 
-	1- Change the original duration of some activities by one day while importing the XER file from machine to machine. Specially the one day duration activities- due to relying on hours in scheduling calculations. 

-	2- Using the hours as a principle of schedule calculation gives unpractical result when using different working hours calendars:
Ex: if the project is working on 10 hours / day (in user preferences) and an engineering activity is working 8 hours/ day for 10 days starting on Sunday. The activity should finish on the Thursday of the second week. But it shows Tuesday of the second week on the schedule (8 working days - two days different).

3- Due to the hours calculation sometimes it gives (-1) day float on the project although the constraint and the calculation shouldn’t give this negative float.
B-	Layout
-	1- You can’t show on the dates of two updated schedule 
Ex: if you want to compare between two updates you will not be able to show the baseline dates.

2- The earned value cost can’t be shown in the time scale distribution.
c- Import & Export
1- importing from excel is not stable:
a-	Sometimes importing wrong values. 
b-	Can’t import big number of activities (3000).
c-	It takes too long time for importing process.
2- Convert from P6 to P3 and vice versa is not stable- giving complete different data​.

*ارجو ارسال الايميل الي كل الايميلات الموجودة و خصوصا اول ايميل و الايميل الخاص بي حتي استطيع المتابعة *


----------



## Elassal (7 فبراير 2012)

ايه يا اهل الملتقي : 23 واحد شاف المشاركة و محدش عبرني .


----------



## Elassal (8 فبراير 2012)

ما هو حاجة من الاثنين : يا محدش بيقابل المشاكل دي . يا انتم عارفينها كويس يبقي حد يقلي علي حلها .


----------



## Elassal (8 فبراير 2012)

*ارجو الاهتمام*

مشاهدة المرفق Pitfalls of P6.rarمرفق الايميل ما بيني و بين الشركة 
و الملف المكتوب فيه المشاكل و لكن ارجو عدم ارساله اليهم مرة اخري حتي لا يظنوا اني اتلاعب بهم مشاهدة المرفق RE Pitfalls in primavera 6.rar
و يا ريت نشارك بفاعلية . او اللي مش عارف يسأل عن المشاكل . انا محتاج اكبر عدد يرسل ايميلات عشان يبتدوا يتحركوا . احنا الي الان مش قادرين نعتمد علي بريمافيرا 6 في اي مطالبات نتيجة المشاكل اللي فيها .


----------



## dica1011 (8 فبراير 2012)

يامدير المشكلة دى كبيرة ويصعب على حد يحلها لو لم يحلها صاحب البرنامج وهو قالك سبب المشكلة وكان هناك دراسات بين ام اس بروجيكت و البيريمافيرا وافتكر واللة اعلم ان هذة المشكلة مش موجودة فى ms project 2011 لو كانت طريقة العرض صحيحة


----------



## Elassal (8 فبراير 2012)

dica1011 قال:


> يامدير المشكلة دى كبيرة ويصعب على حد يحلها لو لم يحلها صاحب البرنامج وهو قالك سبب المشكلة وكان هناك دراسات بين ام اس بروجيكت و البيريمافيرا وافتكر واللة اعلم ان هذة المشكلة مش موجودة فى ms project 2011 لو كانت طريقة العرض صحيحة



يا عزيزي ما هم دول وكلاء صاحب البرنامج و اللي ممكن يرفعوا الموضوع بشكل كبير للشركة الام لكم محتاجين دعم من الناس عشان يتحركوا . 
و معلش انا مش عايز اتكلم علي برنامج مايكروسوفت بروجيكت . علي الاقل نقدر نقول ان معظم العقود تطالب بالبريمافيرا.


----------



## محمد مطر (8 فبراير 2012)

تحياتي أخي الكريم أحمد

تم إرسال المشاكل، وسأخبر أصدقائي حتى يقوموا بإرسالها أيضا


----------



## Elassal (9 فبراير 2012)

محمد مطر قال:


> تحياتي أخي الكريم أحمد
> 
> تم إرسال المشاكل، وسأخبر أصدقائي حتى يقوموا بإرسالها أيضا



جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس . و ان شاء الله تعود بالنفع علينا جميعا .

انا مش عارف الناس ليه مترددة تشارك : إما ان تحل المشاكل او ترسل الايميل . و كأن الموضوع يخصني وحدي . ربنا يكثر من امثالك


----------



## محمد مطر (9 فبراير 2012)

الأخ أحمد جاء الرد التالية من بسام سمان

Dear Abdullateef

Thank you for your email. Could you please advise what company you represent and what is your software CSI number.

Best Regards

ماذا أرد عليه، ما هو رقم CSI 
استغربت الشق الأول من السؤال، يعني ضروري يجب أن أمثل أحد الشركات؟!!


----------



## Elassal (13 فبراير 2012)

محمد مطر قال:


> الأخ أحمد جاء الرد التالية من بسام سمان
> 
> dear abdullateef
> 
> ...



اولا اكرر شكري لك مهندس محمد مطر علي تجاوبك . 
ثانيا : لا تعير لهم اهتماما . الموضوع الان مع بريمافيرا اوراكل بأنفسهم . و هناك اهتمام بالغ منهم و هناك ورشة عمل يجهزونها للرد علي هذه المواضيع .

ثالثا : اعلن اسفي علي رد فعل الناس من هذا الموضوع بالسلبية في المشاركة و كأنه لا يعنيهم . علي الرغم من وجود عدد من الناس رأوا الموضوع . و بما انك الوحيد الذي استجبت لهذا فمن حقك وحدك ان تعلم حلول هذه المشاكل عندما تقام ورشة العمل . بما ان كل من اطلع عليها لا يواجه هذه المشاكل او غير مهتم بها . و سوافيك علي الايميل الخاص بك بأخر الاخبار و التي ستكون خلال اسبوع كما جاء الرد من بريمافيرا اوراكل .


----------



## محمد مطر (14 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم أحمد

صار لي فترة منقطع عن النت بسبب الظروف في سوريا


----------



## محمد ابو العباس (16 فبراير 2012)

*الأخ أحمد العسال شكر الله لك مجهوداتك فى الملتقى فهذا مما لاينكره أحد وأرجو أن يتسع صدرك للزملاء فهناك النادر من المحترفين أمثالك فى العمل على مثل هذه البرامج وقد يرجع عدم التواجب إلى عدم ثقة المهندس فى الخطأ الصادر عن البرنامج هل فعلا بسبب البرنامج أم خطأ من المستخدم وغالبا مايميل الشخص للإحتمال الأول حتى ولو تكرر الخطأ معه عدة مرات فمازلنا فى حاجة ماسة لتقوية الثقة فى قدراتنا وفتح مجال المناقشة فى البرامج التى يعتبرها الكثيرين من المسلمات التى لاتخطأ فهلا زرعت الثقة فى مستخدم البريمافيرا حتى يتشجع لطرح مالديه من أفكار*


----------



## Elassal (19 فبراير 2012)

محمد ابو العباس قال:


> *الأخ أحمد العسال شكر الله لك مجهوداتك فى الملتقى فهذا مما لاينكره أحد وأرجو أن يتسع صدرك للزملاء فهناك النادر من المحترفين أمثالك فى العمل على مثل هذه البرامج وقد يرجع عدم التواجب إلى عدم ثقة المهندس فى الخطأ الصادر عن البرنامج هل فعلا بسبب البرنامج أم خطأ من المستخدم وغالبا مايميل الشخص للإحتمال الأول حتى ولو تكرر الخطأ معه عدة مرات فمازلنا فى حاجة ماسة لتقوية الثقة فى قدراتنا وفتح مجال المناقشة فى البرامج التى يعتبرها الكثيرين من المسلمات التى لاتخطأ فهلا زرعت الثقة فى مستخدم البريمافيرا حتى يتشجع لطرح مالديه من أفكار*



عزيزي ابو العباس الموضوع هو سلبية الرد . فلو الموضوع كما تقول كان شجع تعليقي الناس علي التفكير ان الخطا من البرنامج و ليس منهم او علي الافل محتولة المناقشة . لكن المشاهدة و عدم المشاركة هو ما يؤكد السلبية . في حين انني لو انزلت كتاب كانت الدعوات انهالت علي بالمئات .


----------



## enghaytham (22 فبراير 2012)

طب حد يعرف إيه المطلوب تغيره 
عشان كل ما أفتح البرنامج ما تظهرش الرسالة دى 

Licensed named users is less than configured Named users.
Please use the Users dialog under the Admin menu in Primavera to correct the problem. Please see readme.txt for more information.


----------



## GHASSAN-K (2 مارس 2012)

الى المهندس هيثم
مكتوب بالرسالة افتح admin menu بالبرنامج واختر users ثم حدد المستخدم الذي هو انت فقط والغي بقية المستخدمين .

وان شاء الله تنحل


----------



## enghaytham (4 مارس 2012)

ghassan-k قال:


> الى المهندس هيثم
> مكتوب بالرسالة افتح admin menu بالبرنامج واختر users ثم حدد المستخدم الذي هو انت فقط والغي بقية المستخدمين .
> 
> وان شاء الله تنحل



جزاك الله خيراً هاجربها إن شاء الله وأرد عليك


----------



## enghaytham (5 مارس 2012)

GHASSAN-K قال:


> الى المهندس هيثم
> مكتوب بالرسالة افتح admin menu بالبرنامج واختر users ثم حدد المستخدم الذي هو انت فقط والغي بقية المستخدمين .
> 
> وان شاء الله تنحل



نفس المشكلة والرسالة لم تختفى 
وتقريبا عشان عملت delete لباقى الـ users ظهرت مشكلة جديدة فى تحميل الـ database


----------



## osz (29 أبريل 2012)

Still I am not using P6 so I did not recognize the problem
But I will suggest you to contact Mr. Sayed Hasan 

the Trainer of this sofware in UAE approved as agent CMCS or his Company

this may help 
best Of Luck
Links are not allowed till I acheive 30 posts !!


----------



## Badrhelal111 (17 مارس 2015)

يارب تتحل


----------



## hosini2015 (19 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم ..
أشكركم على الموضوع الرائع ..ثم دخول الى صلب السؤال :

أعمل على P6 و أريد ادخال الموارد بشكل الي بدلا من ادخالهم يدويا ..حاولت عمل ذلك من خلال عمل عدة موارد ثم نقل الموارد الى اكسل Export ثم إضافة الموارد (مع مراعاة ما يلزم) ثم Import ,,ثم لا تغيير و لا اضافة للموارد ..
هل من طريقة لان قائمة الكميات المطلوب ادخالها كبيرة جدا جدا و الوقت ضيق ..
و أشكركم لسرعة الرد​


----------

